
Hangouts Chat, Google’s Slack competitor, comes out of beta - alooPotato
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/28/hangout-chat-googles-slack-competitor-comes-out-of-beta/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16484461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16484461).

